# Rival Crockpot 7 quart liner.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody ever had on of these crack in the bottom besides me? And it wasn't from misuse or mishandling. It simply cracked while making Apple Butter.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I can honestly say that I have never cracked a crock pot liner. Was it hot and you poured something cold in it?

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not that I know of. I never turn it on when it's empty. Beats hell outta me. And when it's hot, I empty it and then let it cool before even washing it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

How old is it?

Darin


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Crazy things just happen WD. I cracked a cast iron skillet on the stove once, a 22 goin off in the house would have probably made less noise. I had a pyrex dish full of blackberry cobbler explode in the oven once. That was a mess you wouldn't want to clean up. I've not made a cobbler since and that was 20 years ago.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

17 months old


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Go buy one just like it at Walmart. Put the old liner in the new box and keep the new liner. Take it back.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I would do that if I had bought it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I shattered a baking stone one time. I washed it and laid it on a hot eye of the oven by mistake. The sudden loud crack was shocking. My wife was not very pleased.

Darin


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> I would do that if I had bought it at Wal-Mart.


See if Wal-Mart sells the SAME one !!!


----------

